# How To Humanely Kill Fish.



## Kozlow

Ok you've caught a fish you want to eat what is the most humane method of killing it? This guide is based on years of experience as both an angler and aquarist. Methods are from various books on angling and fish care as well as techniques told to me by other anglers over the years. a fish should only be killed if you wish to eat it, feeding the cat is not a valid excuse.

Tricaine ( also known as MS-222)

Used by aquarists to tranquilize, for transportation, anesthesize and to kill sick fish. 1 g per litre kills in about 10 minutes. Cannot be used to kill for human consumption, fish transported using tricaine should not be eaten for at least 4 weeks. Tricaine is toxic in direct sunlight and in salt water. As tricaine does not physically damage the fish it is useful as a killing agent before dissection, particularly when the brain is to be examined or a blood sample is to be taken. Although useful to aquarists tricaine is of little use to anglers.

The Ice method

An old and popular method with aquarists. The fish is placed in a dish with water and ice cubes and placed in the freezer. Placing a fish on ice and allowing to suffocate in air is not acceptable. I am unsure how humane this method is but it is commonly mentioned in various fish care books. It is of course impractical for anglers to use this method in the field but may be of benefit for dispatching eels at home. This method can be used to slow down the metabolism of crabs and lobsters before plunging them in boiling water.

The Alka setza method

.Place the fish into a bucket of water and add a few alka setzer tablets( 1 tablet/ 20L or 2 tablets/ 10gallons). The carbon dioxide quickly renders the fish unconscious. Sodium bicarbonate can also be used at 30g/L or 120g/gallon. An old method now considered a bit dodgy.

The priest method
A priest is a small cosh for dispatching fish. These can be bought or fashioned at home from a piece of piping. The fish is hit quickly and sharply behind the eyes resulting in instant death. This method requires a bit of practise to get the aim right. If the blow is too soft the fish may simply become stunned and recover later, tales of fish suddenly resurrecting in the kitchen abound. If in doubt hit twice. If done properly this method is humane and is one of the most common techniques used by anglers. Priest range in price, size and design with each angler having his favourite. 


Throwing

The fish is wrapped in a cloth and hurled forcefully to the ground. I saw this method a while back in a book on garden ponds and is not one I could recommend. This may work for a small goldfish but would be difficult with a 10lb cod. I doubt that this method could be considered humane but probably a sport in some countries.

The knife method

A knife is inserted behind the eyes and towards the upper edge of the operculum piercing the brain. resulting in instant death. Alternatively the spinal cord can be severed. I find this method to be very effective but does have some draw backs. Fish have very small brains so a good aim is essential, it is a good idea to dissect a fishes head to get an idea where the brain is. Knives can slip when they hit the skull and slide to the side if the user is inexperienced. Folding knives can fold causing injury to the angler. It relies on the angler been able to cut quickly and deep enough. In all this is my favourite method and a spinal incision is particularly effective in dispatching flatfish. 

Banging head on hard surface

The fish is held upside down and it head is hit on a rock, rail, tackle box etc. This is effective with small fish such as whiting and mackerel but awkward with large species. On a sandy beach there may not be anything suitable to strike the fish on.

Alcohol

A small amount of vodka, whiskey etc is placed in the fishes mouth instantly stopping the heart. I've never tried this or met anyone who has but it does get mentioned on occassions. Giving a fish a final drink may just be part of angling folklore, then again.......

Decapitation

Mainly used for eels in the kitchen. Eels are often wrapped in a wet cloth to keep them alive and killed moments before cooking. A heavy knife or a cleaver should be used. Whilst a cleaver can be used like an executioners axe the knife requires a more subtile approach. Jam the eel by the neck with the blade then whack the knife with a wooden mallet.

Exsanguination

Cutting one or both gill arches and leaving the fish to bleed to death is only considered humane in unconscious fish. Exsanguination is considered essential by many experts to ensure death. Regardless of which method you choose I would always bleed the fish as well as it keeps the flesh fresh. 

The priest method is the one I use .


----------



## emanuel

I've always just put them on ice. The other day, we had put some seabass in a cooler with a little bit of water since we had no ice. 8 out of the ten were still kicking 3 hours later at the dock. So, I'm not sure which method is most convenient, although I do take care to be as humane as possible.


----------



## inawe

howz about the [ catch n cook method ] aint nuthing better than skin a catfish n letm hit that hot oil , better have a lid or he,s coming up out that pan


----------



## davehunt

Why fall into the trap of trying to be politically incorrect! It falls to reason that if you are going to retain the fish for your table, in all likelihood you must dispatch it at some point. Any method used that is not "torturing" the fish is perfectly alright. Despite what the idiots from PETA say, these are not sentient beings and are not lying in you cooler contemplating they're demise. Any attempt at making it sound more acceptable is a victory for the people in the world who want to deprive you of your right to fish in the first place! (So much for my rant!)

Your only ethical requirement as a fisherman (or hunter) is to kill the animal in such away that the flesh and any other usable parts are not wasted. With that said, I recommend bleeding and icing the fish as soon as possible (exsanguination for those who feel the need to be PC). Not only will the fish go into shock fairly quickly, but it will retain the flesh in the best possible condition.

Worrying about the fish’s feelings after it has been hooked and landed, aside from being politically correct BS, is also trying to close the barn door after the pony has run away!


----------



## Ruedy

Anyone remember the big billboard on the left hand side on the way down to the OBX that said somethin like 'Fish have feelings, Trash your Tackle' ?


----------



## Flyersfan

Just throw it in the ice chest and shut the lid !
They will freeze to death before they suffocate.
They just go beddy-bye!


----------



## Wilber

How is the best way to kill a fishy?

Are you kidding?

I have filleted a mullet out of a cast net that was about as alive as a mullet can be, he didn't seem to mind much after a few seconds. I think maybe we are reading to much into the life of these fishys. Most fishys are eaten by other fishys, which is a lot worse than being thrown in a cooler and eaten later.

Any method is OK with me as long as you can eat the critter later.


----------



## RODMAKER

I agree with FlyersFan,put it in the iced cooler and shut the lid.
Much rather see and do that, than beat it on the head with a pipe or stick.


----------



## fishin fool2

*Idle time*

I think you have to much...


----------



## sand flea

I think there's a reasonable middle ground here. While I don't burst into tears when I put a fish into the cooler or bleed out a bigger fish and gut it to keep the meat fresh, there is something to be said for not deliberately making an animal suffer.

Fish are not mammals, so I don't worry about putting them down like I would a deer or anything else. But I do try and knock them out quickly or bleed them out and ice them down fast rather than leaving them gasping until they suffocate.

Regardless of your moral or religious convictions, we do have dominion over these creatures and all good sportsmen respect their prey.


----------



## daveervin

Once I was reeling in a largemouth and about 10' from the bank my brother shot it right behind the eyes with a 22 revolver.

That worked pretty well.

DE


----------



## jay b

The thread starts "How to human(e)ly kill a fish. Come on Koz, you pulling our chains here?? It's a fish, catch it, decide whether you're going to keep it and either a) let it go or b) put it in the cooler. We're the humans they're just fish, don't get carried away.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

I think Koz put this up as something for us to just laugh at. I don't like butchering fish but bleeding them and sticking em on ice isn't too bad to me.


----------



## Flyersfan

Dave,
I hope you ate that fish. Don't ever waste a fish you kill.
If you are killing fish for sport, don't get near me when you do it. 
We all did stuff as kids we might regret....but I agree with Flea
there is no need to be a Sadist......or a jackass.


----------



## daveervin

Come on Flyersfan, there is no reason to interpret that I, or any of these other fun poking posters kills fish for sport. If you feel the need to lecture someone, do it someplace else, and with nicer language.

DE


----------



## Flyersfan

Oh! an opinion different than your own !
If you don't like it leave...is that what you saying.
This board is to discuss things of a fishing nature.
Who knows maybe in Winchester that's what you do for kicks shoot bass ! And as far as nicer language, I don't want to use BIG words you may not understand. I figure jackass is something you can relate to....


----------



## daveervin

Dude,

I'm not going to argue with you on a message board. Grow up.

DE


----------



## Flyersfan

Good come-back
DUDE !:barf:


----------



## sand flea

Okay, that's enough. Good grief....


----------



## kingfisherman23

Alright, i'll start to worry when DE and FF start to argue about who is going to be there for the "challenge"... ...Can we get over the insults and talk about fishing?

About killing fish...When a king is brought in at CG, we let it bleed from the gaff wounds a little on the pier then the one who caught it carries it down the pier to be weighed. The fish is usually fully dispatched by the time it reaches the scale. I fell this is a perfectly acceptable method since the fish is always fileted and iced after weighing and the fish is not maimed or unneccesarily(sp?) harmed during the process.

About being PC, it's bull. "Political Correctness" is just a way to limit your First Amendment rights of free speech without a major outcry. "Socially Redeeming" my a$$...

Ok, rant is over

Evan


----------



## Kozlow

Ok you've caught a fish you want to eat what is the most humane method of killing it? 

Only you yourself can come up with that answer and weither its right or wrong it is your decision . These are just options that I posted and thought they were interesting methods of choice to anglers . As FLF said I put this up as something for you all to just laugh at and take the edge off the Cabin Fever . Lets just all get along .


----------



## Flyersfan

I'm taking my fish and going home !
just kidding....

Just eat what you kill... 
Simple...or release it

deep breath........
happy place......
sorry for the temper


----------

